# Soil Sampling Probe?



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Anyone know of a an online source to buy probes?

All I've found on Amazon/Domyown/Ebay etc are 20+ inches long.

I'm looking for something that'll give me 5-6 inch samples and not put huge holes in the lawn.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

I just went with the 21" sampling probe from AMS. Bought from Amazon. Works well and the extra length came in handy for more leverage in a few areas.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Don't be afraid of the longer ones. They are by far the most common and easy to find. I put a mark on mine showing where to stop for a 4" plug.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

BadDogPSD said:


> I just went with the 21" sampling probe from AMS. Bought from Amazon. Works well and the extra length came in handy for more leverage in a few areas.


I bought the same one a couple weeks ago and worked well.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I bought the proplugger and it works perfectly for soil sampling.

Also check r&r for those. I'm sure they have smaller ones.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I have a pro plugger already but don't want to put holes that large in the yard if I can avoid it.

I found what I was looking for on Amazon...I just had to venture 7 or 8 pages into the search results.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Kamauxx said:


> Thanks everyone. I have a pro plugger already but don't want to put holes that large in the yard if I can avoid it.
> 
> I found what I was looking for on Amazon...I just had to venture 7 or 8 pages into the search results.


I initially thought that as well but what you need is just the bottom 1inch of the plug - sampling depth at 4-5". So I replace the plus back in place after I take the bottom 1" off.

As a bonus I backfill the whole with either compost or peat moss which ever I have to add a little organic matter. It works out perfectly.

Edit: please ignore my ignorant advise.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

uts said:


> Kamauxx said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone. I have a pro plugger already but don't want to put holes that large in the yard if I can avoid it.
> ...


Nope.


> Take soil samples from *0 to 4in* depth from multiple spots (+10) in the yard ( Sampling techniques).


 Discard the OM and thatch from the very top--see Ware's video.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=3124
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1896&start=20#p57916


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

From: https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/SS/SS18700.pdf



> When you sample a lawn, take soil from the upper 2-4 inches (Figures 1 and 2). Sample a vegetable garden or landscape plants by taking soil from the upper 6-8 inches


I interpret "upper 2-4 inches" to mean a core sample of between 2 and 4 inches in length consisting of soils taken from a depth between 0" and 4". Same as what @Ridgerunner asserted above.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

ionicatoms said:


> From: https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/SS/SS18700.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I generally did.. I took a core 4inch out and then cut the bottom one to two inches and replaced the core back... didn't know I was doing wrong. Will be more careful next time.

This is what I looked at initially

https://www.forestry-suppliers.com/product_pages/products.php?mi=43231&itemnum=76971&redir=Y


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

You'll want a longer one than that. Even if you don't need a 20" sample the extra length makes it a lot easier to use.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

If you have a siteone nearby they likewise sell them. I picked up the 21" probe for around $25. (Open on account with them for significant savings).


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

uts said:


> ionicatoms said:
> 
> 
> > From: https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/SS/SS18700.pdf
> ...


This is the one I have. It works good. Looks very similar to the one ware had in his video as well.

Also if you order from the forestry supply, they send you their catalog in the mail. It's probably the most manliest catalog out there! :nod:


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

This is the Soil Probe I use from Amazon. As stated above, you will want a longer probe for easier work. Below is a video by the Lawn Ginja using this probe.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Methodical said:


> This is the Soil Probe I use from Amazon.


I agree that the longer probe is more user friendly, especially on compacted soil. If price is a concern, you can save $5-$9 by buying the un-plated version (AMS 401.03); I'm happy with mine. Easy to carry around the yard and quickly grab samples and kick the dirt into a bucket for sample preparation.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I have this: https://www.forestry-suppliers.com/product_pages/products.php?mi=43231&itemnum=76971

It works fine for my needs but it's nowhere near as large as the others have posted. It works fine for a quick check of an area or for pulling samples for a soil test.


----------

